# 1 Monitor 2 Rechner HDMI und VGA Anschluss



## cuby (26. Juli 2012)

hallo 

so ich habe folgende Frage:

Was muss ich kaufen das ich 1 Monitor " TFT" Ausgang HDMI & VGA

1. PC Nur HDMI Eingang bei der Grafikkarte

2. PC HDMI & VGA Eingang Grafikkarte

Tastatur & Maus sind USB Anschlüsse.

ich habe schon mal gesurft aber es gibt nur Switches mit VGA aber ich brauch doch HDMI Ausgangsstecker  und ein Adapter überträgt der Switch nicht  


...hab ihr ne Lösung ??


lg 

cuby


----------



## fotoman (26. Juli 2012)

Was Du braucsht nennt sich KVM-Switch, und zwar mit USB und HDMI.

Beispielhaft wäre das sowas, der schaltet auch gleich noch den Ton mit (jedenfalls Stereo und Mikrofon):
Aten CS692-AT KVM 2x USB/HDMI Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Sowas gibt es sicherlich auch billiger, Aten würde ich trauen, daß er auch etwas taugt.

120Hz (HDMI 1.4) wilst Du hoffentlich nicht, sonst wird es teuer.

Daß Deine Grafikkarten Ausgänge und der Monitor einen Einganh hat, sollte eigentlich auch ohne viel Technikverständnis klar sein. Immerhin soll der Monitor das darstellen, was der PC erzeugt (was also am PC raus geht) und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## cuby (29. Juli 2012)

Danke Dir Knipser, 

ähmm aber ~110 DM ist wenig teuer oder findest du ned .. 



lg Cuby


----------



## fotoman (30. Juli 2012)

cuby schrieb:


> ähmm aber ~110 DM ist wenig teuer oder findest du ned ..


Ob Amazon noch DM nimmt? Mein ATEN CS1782A KVM (2*DualLink DVI + USB) hat 140 Euro gekostet und war/ist jeden EuroCent wert. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit anderen KVMs von Aten, die wir in der Firma verwenden (2 PCs an jeweils 2 Monitoren).

Auch einfache, rein analoge KVMs (4* VGA + Tastatur und Maus per PS/2) kosten inkl. Kabel schon >20 Euro.

Wie schon geschrieben gibt es die Dinger (z.B. als China-Import) sicherlich auch günstiger. Was die dann taugen musst Du halt ausprobieren oder aufwändig im Netz ermitteln. Für mich wäre es da gesamthaft billiger, ohne stundenlange Recherche ein paar Euro mehr für ein Gerät zu zahlen, dem ich quasi blind vertrauen würde.

Vieleicht tut es sowas ja auch und kostet 10 Euro weniger, falls man sowiso bei dem Händler bestellt:
Digitus Pocket KVM Switch HDMI 1U 2PCs - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Oder Du bastestes Dir etwas aus
Equip Switch 1x KVM für 2 PC Silber - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
und
Digitus DS-44302 HDMI Switch, 2-port - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Da fehlen aber z.B. beim HDMI-Switch noch zwei HDMI-Kabel (grob geschätzt 2*5 Euro) und der USB-Switch ist das Geld nicht wert, das man danach für die Schuhsohlne auf dem Weg zum Elektromüllkontainer wieder ausgibt. Dazu brauchst Du auch noch einen (vieleicht noch vorhandenen) USB-Hub, um Tastatur+Maus dort anschliessen zu können, obwohl das Equip-Teil bzw. ähnliche auch mit 2 USB-Eingängen gibt.


----------



## blubberlutz (30. Juli 2012)

Versteh die Frage nicht so recht 

Also ich nutze auch einen Monitor mit 2 Pc, der eine über VGA und der andere über DVI. Wobei mein Monitor auch noch HDMI und DP als Anschlüsse bietet und zudem nen USB-Hub hat.


----------



## Ossiracer (30. Juli 2012)

Also wenn dein Monitor DVI und VGA eingänge hat häng doch einfach beide Rechner dran, dann sollte der auch nen Source Knopf haben und somit die Eingänge durchschalten können.


----------



## fotoman (30. Juli 2012)

blubberlutz schrieb:


> Also ich nutze auch einen Monitor mit 2 Pc, der eine über VGA und der andere über DVI. Wobei mein Monitor auch noch HDMI und DP als Anschlüsse bietet und zudem nen USB-Hub hat.


Selbst, wenn man mal die schlechte Signalqualität von VGA bei FullHD ignoriert, bleibt noch die Frage, ob man den eingebauten USB-Hub auch an zwei PCs anschliessen kann und der dann beim Umschalten des Eingangs mit geschaltet wird.

Wenn das alles funktioniert und man dann noch irgendwie anders den Ton von PC 1 und 2 auf die Boxen geschaltet bekommt (oder ihn nur an einem PC benötigt), dann mag das eine Lösung sein.

Ich hätte jedenfalls keine Lust, auf meinem Schreibtich zwei Tastaturen/Mäuse verwenden zu müssen.

Falls der Monitor nicht dazu gedacht ist (dann hat er ja den eingebauten KVM inkl. USB-Umschalter), dann gestaltet sich das Umschalten des Eingangs oft so aufwändig, daß man für ein regelmäßiges Umschalten zwischen beiden laufenden PCs schon sehr geduldig sein muß. Mein Dell U2711 ist so ein lahmes Gerät, bei dem man zum Umschalten von DP auf DVI geschlagene 5 Tasten drücken muss.

Alles natürlich eine Frage der eigenen Qualitäts- und Komfort-Anforderungen.


----------

